# Canning turkey - bubbling question



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I pressure canned our leftover turkey today. Shredded it, put it in a pot of water, then put water/turkey into the quart jars, and pressure canned it for an hour and half. 

Took the canner off the heat/stove at 2:00, but didn't take the 'jiggler' and lid off until 6:00, and the jars out of the canner.

The jars are STILL bubbling! Is this normal? 

This is my first time canning turkey. The only meat I've done is venison, and that doesn't bubble for hours afterwards that I can remember...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

After 2 1/2 hours, they've stopped bubbling, except for a big "blub" bubble every once in a while. 

Maybe this is normal, and I just never noticed it before? How long do your jars bubble after removing them from the pressure canner?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmmm Not sure. I know they bubble for awhile, guess I just never worried about it. Are they sealed? How long did it take them to seal, I guess that would be my main concern. Hopefully someone with WAY more experiance then I will chime in


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

Shouldn't be any problem. It happens to us at times. The canner is still warm and the jars don't cool as fast, so the bubbling can go for quite a while. It happened here a day or two ago, time was up and we shut everything down. Went to the barn and forgot pulled the weight off several hours later and still had pressure and most jars were still chugging along. Set them out and they cooled quick and started talking to us as they sealed up. The canner was still fairly warm, not hot but toasty warm.



Owl


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

This happened when we canned chicken and our jars sealed properly. The bubbling went on for 15 to 20 minutes, depending on the batch, after coming out of the canner.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Bubble up in glugs is normal. As long as the jars are sealed, it's fine.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It's actually a good sign. We know that at high altitudes you have to can at a higher pressure because water boils at lower temperatures, i.e., at 5000 ft elevation water will boil at 202Âº. At 9000 ft it will boil at 194Âº, and without going to a higher setting on the canner (15 lbs. rather than 10 lbs.) the water or steam inside the canner will not get to the required 240Âº necessary to kill all the bad bugs in food.

When you take your jars out of the canner the liquid inside is at a lower pressure than the outside air. The canning process has created a lower vacuum in order to make a seal. The stronger the vacuum, the better the seal. The stronger the vacuum, the lower the boiling point of the liquid inside. If the vacuum is strong enough the liquid will "boil" at much lower temps than the standard boiling point of water (212Âº) and will continue doing so until the temp of liquid in the jar is lowered below the "vacuum induced" boiling point.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

YES Sally! That makes so much sense! 

My engineer SIL was trying to explain something like that to me last night but.... I wasn't getting it, and he was trying to explain it in civil engineering terms (plus he really wasn't sure) so we were getting nowhere!

Thank you!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That was a wonderful explaination! Simple yet educating.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm glad it made sense. Sometimes I have trouble getting my thoughts across.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Do you not remember from school science classes that water boils at a lower temperature when in a vacuum? Your pressure canned jars are continuously increasing their vacuum as they cool and will keep boiling at a lower and lower temperature until they finally even out and stop.


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

I have to disagree with the pressure difference answer.
I once experimented with canning beans in my charcoal roaster which holds steady temps all night.
I Put dry beans, onion and pork in quart jars with water and cooked overnight. The next day I topped the jars off with boiling water and heated a while longer. Then I set a lid on the jar with a loose ring.
Then after steam had purged the space I tightened the lids, and gently set the jars on a piece of wood.
Later I picked up a jar and noticed that it bubbled, even later they still bubbled when I handled them. Then I blew on the lid and the really bubbled. Even after I could almost hold the jars with bare hands, I could blow on the lid and the would bubble.
The vacuum in the jar reduced the boiling temps and condensation on the lid would liberate vapor.
This is when I realized that a closed loop distillation unit would operate at lower temps.


----------

